# Siren Fred bar for aero bar with Jones Loop H-bar?



## ezucke2 (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm interested in mounting aero bars along with my Jones Loop H-bar. Jones is makes the gnarwhal, which would be perfect but that is sold out with no sign up when it's coming back in stock. The Jones loop would seem to interfere with ordinary aero mounts, but in addition to that my bike (Surly Straggler) has a fairly long top tube and stem, and I want a higher mount and shorter reach for the aero bars. Siren Fred bars seems like a perfect solution, and they would seem to position the aero bars up over the Jones loop, but it's hard to be sure from the pictures. Has anybody used this set up before? Any tips or problems? Thanks!


----------



## NZPeterG (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes I run a Jones Loop H-Bars and Siren Fred bar 









Kiwi Pete out Bikepacking somewhere ☺


----------



## ezucke2 (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks, that's really helpful! From your picture it looks, as I suspected, that the Fred bar helps you clear the loop easily. One other concern I have is that I currently have my bars set up on the top of the steerer, with all the spacers stacked below. How far did you have to lower your handlebars on the steerer tube to fit the Fred bar?


----------



## tex22 (Dec 15, 2012)

ezucke2 said:


> I'm interested in mounting aero bars along with my Jones Loop H-bar. Jones is makes the gnarwhal, which would be perfect but that is sold out with no sign up when it's coming back in stock. The Jones loop would seem to interfere with ordinary aero mounts, but in addition to that my bike (Surly Straggler) has a fairly long top tube and stem, and I want a higher mount and shorter reach for the aero bars. Siren Fred bars seems like a perfect solution, and they would seem to position the aero bars up over the Jones loop, but it's hard to be sure from the pictures. Has anybody used this set up before? Any tips or problems? Thanks!


I have a gnarwhal I'm not using I could sell.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ezucke2 (Nov 28, 2016)

Darn, too late, I just ordered the Fred bar and aeros. I definitely like the simplicity of the gnarwahl, but it does seem like it might put you in an uncomfortably low and forward leaning position for all-day touring. 

Just out of curiosity, how did you find the gnarwahl? I'm assuming since you're selling it that you weren't crazy about it?


----------



## tex22 (Dec 15, 2012)

Yep the position was not good so I'm back to my Fred bars! Might use it just for mounting things so just have it in my parts bin for now

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

I would not compromise the main handlebar position for aero bars such as lowering them since that is such an important position for more technical riding. Also you don't want to put the aero bars too high either since that may reduce their effectiveness and comfort.
When shopping for an aero bar I suggest you get one where the bars can be adjusted back and forth and the pads can be adjusted back or forth as well. You don't want the reach to the pads to be too great. Some aero bars don't have these adjustments. I use Profile aero bars attached to my Mary MTB bars.


----------



## ezucke2 (Nov 28, 2016)

Very old post (missed this somehow, just got directed back to it), but cool setup, thanks!


----------

